# ماكينة تعبئة سوائل اوتوماتيك مع غطاء من شركة ماستر تك للتعبئة والتغليف



## خلود خالد (11 أبريل 2013)

*** ماكينة تعبئة سوائل أتوماتيك + غطاء اتوماتيك من شركة ماسترتك ***​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة ماسترتك هى شركة تطوير وتصميم وتصنيع العديد من ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف وخطوط الانتاج[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما تقوم الشركة بكافة اعمال الصيانة بالاضافة لاعمال التوريدات (كهربية او ميكانيكية ) بالتركيب والتشغيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *- وفيما يلى مواصفات احدى ماكينات شركتنا ( ماكينة تعبئة سوائل أتوماتيك ):-*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]الماكينة مصنعة طبقا للمواصفات العالمية كالاتي:[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *1- **[FONT=&quot]الماكينة مصنعة كاملة من الاستاليس 304 _ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]L[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 316[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *2- **[FONT=&quot]جميع الاجزاء اللامسة للمنتج مصنعة من الاستاليس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]L[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 316 .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *3- **[FONT=&quot]جميع الاجزاء غير الملامسة للمنتج مصنعة من الاستناليس 304[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *4- **[FONT=&quot]سير الماكينة 3.25 بوصة استناليس.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *5- **[FONT=&quot]التعبئة بنظام طلمبات ايطالية الصنع .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *6- **[FONT=&quot]يتم التحكم في كمية المنتج المعبا.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *7- **[FONT=&quot]جميع مكونات الماكينة ألمانى او ايطالى الصنع .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *8- **[FONT=&quot]عدد نزلات الماكينة 6 نزلات .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *9- **[FONT=&quot]النزلات مصنعة من الاستناليس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]L[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 316[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *10- **[FONT=&quot]مجموعة مانع تسريب.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *11- **[FONT=&quot]قلب النزلات مصنع من التفلون الغذائي .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *12- **[FONT=&quot]يوجد بوابات لتنظيم دخول و خروج الزجاجات .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *13- **[FONT=&quot]دلائل بجوانب السير و الصينية يمكن التحكم في عرض دخول المنتج .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *14- **[FONT=&quot]الدلائل مصنعة من الاستناليس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]L[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 316 قطر 10 مم .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *15- **[FONT=&quot]حومل الدلائل مصنعة من البكاليت تيواني الصنع ذو مظهر جميل .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *16- **[FONT=&quot]خراطيم الماكينة مصنوعة من السيليكون الغذائى المسلح بالاستنليس .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 17- *[FONT=&quot]Inverter LG[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للتحكم فى سرعة الماكينة.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 18- *[FONT=&quot]لوحة التحكم حاصلة على علامة ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]CE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 19- *[FONT=&quot]بوابة للتحكم فى دخول وخروج الزجاجات.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 20- *[FONT=&quot]سرعة الماكينة 2000 زجاجة/الساعة.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 21- *[FONT=&quot]ماكينة غطاء اتوماتيك .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 22- *[FONT=&quot]هد الغطاء يتم التحكم فيه اما قلاووظ او كبس او تويست اووف.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 23- *[FONT=&quot]يتم وضع الغطاء عشوائي و يتم نزولة اتوماتيك علي فوهه الزجاجة .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *24- **[FONT=&quot]P.L.C [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للتحكم في الماكينة و بيان حدوث اي عطل و تحديده بالصوره و الصوت.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *25- **[FONT=&quot]يخضع[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *الخط لاعلي درجات الحماية و الوقاية الخاصة لحماية الافراد و المهمات الكهربائية و الميكانيكية الملحقه بالماكينة : أ – تم تصميم دوائر التحكم بحيث انه في حاله انقطاع الكهربئ و عودته لا تتم الا في حاله اعادة التشغيل ب – اللوحه الكهربائية مزوده بقواطع كهربائية تحمي الدائره الكهربائية في حاله حدوث القصر ج- اللوحة الكهربائية مزوده ب *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]over load[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ضدد زياده الاحمال لحماية المحركات الموجوده بالماكينة . د – اللوحة مزوده بوحدات حماية ضدد زياده الجهد و انخفاضة . ه – اللوحة مزوده بوحده تحكمي الدائره في حاله حدوث غياب لاحد الاوجهه المغذيه للوحه الكهربائية . و- اللوحة مزوده بوحدة تحمي المحرك و الماكينة في حاله انعكاس احد[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *الاوجهه* .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *26- **[FONT=&quot]ماكينة غطاء اتوماتيك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *27- **[FONT=&quot]يتم وضع الغطاء عشوائي في المكان الممخصص له و يتم اخذه ووضعه فوق الزجاجه اتوماتيك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *28- **[FONT=&quot]نجمة دخول الزجاجه و يتم تغيرها مع كل حجم زجاجه مختلف.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *29- **[FONT=&quot]موتور للغطاء ايطالي الصنع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
​ *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPUmBCJXfjw&feature=youtu.be*​ *سوائل بغطاء*​ *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKqC91ts4hs&feature=youtu.be*​ *سوائل غطاء 2*​ *واليكم نبذة عن أحدث الماكينات الآخرى من ماسترتك **[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة رأسى **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**بقوليات – سكر – أرز – مكرونة **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة بودرة **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**دقيق – مساحيق غسيل **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة سوائل **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**شرنك **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**غرفة او نفق**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**قلاب بودرة **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**بودرة او حبوب**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**نقل الحركة **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**مجفف **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**فاكهة – خضار – أخشاب **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**خطوط مياه معدنية كاملة **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**طباخ ومقلب **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**شيلر تبريد **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**صور الماكينات**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?rNZwD3]




[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?YlrOXy]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?YlrOXy]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?QF48oJ]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?rkJhOO]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?9uGhjQ]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?ARXaIN]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?a0wG8m]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?Qvzs46]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?Bd0k5s]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ * ·**[**[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?R8ykA4]



[/url[/FONT]**]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *نرجو أن تحوز عروضنا رضا وقبول عملائنا الكرام ،،،**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *وللإستفسار يرجى الاتصال بنا عن طريق العناوين والتليفونات الأتية :-*​ *الادارة **[FONT=&quot]:- [/FONT]**مدينة العبور الحى الاول محلية **[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**– عمارة 285 ب*​ *[FONT=&quot]Tel/fax :- 0244796146[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Mob. :- 01005492942[/FONT]*​ *المصنع **[FONT=&quot]:- [/FONT]**مدينة العاشر من رمضان*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *ولمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موقعنا على**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]www.mastertec[FONT=&quot]h[/FONT]-egy.com[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/pages/ماسترتك/477519548963162?ref=tn_tnmn[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]email *:-* *m_mastertec[FONT=&quot]h[/FONT]@yahoo.com*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المدير العام / م. محمد عبد العليم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *مدير تسويق:خــــــــلود خــالد*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ ​ ​


----------

